# Setup



## go55 (Jan 20, 2005)

Here is what I am planning to have setup for my 55 gallon...

2 Juvenile Female Convicts
2 Juvenile Blood Parrots
1 10" Pleco

Please tell me if this is a good setup


----------



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

Your set up is ok. Get a smaller pleco You could have more fish


----------



## go55 (Jan 20, 2005)

I can't get a smaller pleco, I already have had him in there. He was the first fish i ever bought


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

This setup can be a bit risky, because the females won't pair they'll probably be chasing after the parrots or one another all of the time, if you want to keep these two species together, then best either buy a breeding pair of convicts and a breeding pair of parrots, or if you can't find any pairs or don't particulary like the idea then buying about 5 juveniles of each species to prevent territorialism and the constant harassment of a single fish will be ideal. 
Also, if you buy only a few of any central americans, then best buy them at the same time to prevent any newcomers from being harassed and stressed out to the result of the victim dieing. Also though, the tables can turn and if you have a small present resident and then after a few weeks later introduce a larger more aggressive cichlid, then at first the highly territorial smaller individual will try to scare off the intruder, but as soon as the larger fish settles down and begins to feel at home, he will see the smaller fish as a threat and he will claim the tank as his own resulting in the bullying of the smaller fish.


----------



## go55 (Jan 20, 2005)

The Parrots are a breeding pair, but the eggs are never fertile (thank god). I want to get 2 female convicts because I don't want new fry in my tank every two weeks.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i think it sounds great!


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

go55 @ Mon 07 Feb said:


> The Parrots are a breeding pair, but the eggs are never fertile (thank god). I want to get 2 female convicts because I don't want new fry in my tank every two weeks.


then, like cichlid man was saying, you might want to choose a diffrent set of fish other than the 2 female convicts. SA's can be very territorial toward "same sex" tank mates as they are "competition" for potential mates. As most SA's are "pair" breeders meaning they pair off and will stay together exclusively (for the most part) during the breeding season any other same sex fish is a threat. 

there are many other SA's that are quite a bit less aggressive than convicts that you could consider to mix with the parrots as long as they are willing to accept the parrots as the "alpha" fish in the tank (espicially while they are "attempting" to spawn) 


:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

These are CA's and not SA's LoL :lol:


----------



## Jason_S (Feb 18, 2005)

I think the proposed setup would probably be fine with the exception of the pleco which will eventually grow much too large for the tank. the 2 female cons may fight due to competetion for a mate but in a 55 I doubt there would be any serious problems. if you don't want to take the chance you could go with 1 female convict, 1 firemouth and the 2 blood parrots.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I disagree Jason, the pleco will not out grow the tank, he will be fine but will poop alot thats all


----------



## Jason_S (Feb 18, 2005)

Lexus @ Fri Feb 18 said:


> I disagree Jason, the pleco will not out grow the tank, he will be fine but will poop alot thats all


what? :shock: common plecs can *easily* grow to 18-24" long. that's a bit overgrown for a 55 imo.  the best pleco for a 55 is a bristlenose.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

On most sites I have seen they grow to 12" and the Liposarcus sp.: 16-20" . The only prob I see in a 55G is their waste production and their big tails knocking things over.


----------



## Jason_S (Feb 18, 2005)

Lexus @ Fri Feb 18 said:


> On most sites I have seen they grow to 12" and the Liposarcus sp.: 16-20" . The only prob I see in a 55G is their waste production and their big tails knocking things over.


16-18" is the absolute minimum you should consider any "common pleco" species to be able to grow. even if the plec were to only grow to 12" though a tank larger than 55 gallons would be needed. imo and in the opinions of many a 12" fish deserves larger than a 55 gallon tank which is only 13" wide. it's nice to give the fish a little turning room. IMO, the largest fish that should go long term in a 55 gallon would be an 8" fish.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

i agree with lexus, i think a plec can be kept in a 55 gallon, at least from what ive heard.... :wink:


----------

